# Arnold Classic 2019



## Gregzs (Dec 17, 2018)

James Newcombe trains for AC Australia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivhMrZFt6ko

https://www.instagram.com/j.e.newcombe/


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2018)

10 weeks out of Arnold Classic Columbus

Wesley Vissers CHEST in Gold's Gym - Classic Bodybuilding

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI5oFAKnOBQ


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 22, 2018)

Khaled Chikhaoui 11 weeks out of Arnold Columbus

ANTOINE VAILLANT & KHALED : DUMBELL PRESS AND POSING UPDATE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9o8NB4nFHzs


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 27, 2018)

Jason Lowe 9 weeks out


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 2, 2019)

2019 Arnold Classic Columbus Ohio | 9 Weeks Out | 12 Contenders Update

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWfpY6tI33o


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 6, 2019)

George Peterson III Posing 8 Weeks Out | 2019 Arnold Classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IT5yVsrPhcc


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2019)

Rafael Brandao prep for Arnold Classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxpH5FYzRyQ


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2019)

James Newcombe Arnold Classic Australia 2019 - Nutrition, Supplements & Prep Update (8 weeks out)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=covj5HviIew


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 11, 2019)

Rafael Brandao 7 Weeks Out of Arnold Classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1W0eBvYzj9Q


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2019)

Jason Lowe looks incredible. His quads actually look a lot like Arnolds. That being said this is 2019 not 1970 so Jason needs to get those legs bigger.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 13, 2019)

David Martinez Campos 7 Weeks out of Arnold Classic


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Jan 19, 2019)

Wesley Vissers Thickness Workout for Back - 7 Weeks Out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-CzrWWAhhM


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 30, 2019)

Rafael Brandao Leg Day at the Mecca with Regan Grimes (in Portuguese)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihAIg-D9O9g


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 2, 2019)

Luke Sandoe 4 Weeks Out From 2019 Arnold Classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZyhUfktNFE


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2019)

Luke Sandoe prep for Arnold Classic

Fivos Averkiou photoshoot from today.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2019)

"The Juggernaut" Luke Sandoe's Ultimate Back Workout

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__dQcZxihSk


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Gregzs (Feb 16, 2019)

Aaron Polites Pro 212 debut at Arnold Classic Australia


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2019)

James Newcombe took 1st Under 100kg and Overall yesterday at the qualifier for the Arnold Australia


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 23, 2019)

Rodrigue Chesnier 7 day out to the Arnold Classic training arms at Coast Fitness with Chris Lewis (in French)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOwPHViDp6M


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2019)

Josh Lenartowicz: Big Arms Day - 2019 Arnold Classic Comeback

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVM1rm54bLk


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 25, 2019)

RAFAEL BRANDAO TRAINS AT THE MECCA 9&7 DAYS OUT FROM 2019 ARNOLD

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovXkGM2Z7EQ


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2019)

Luke Sandoe and George Peterson Tan, Shop, and Pose 1 Day Before Stepping on the Arnold Stage

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jgYZhRap1dY


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2019)

Rodrigue Chesnier 2 day out to the Arnold Classic training with my friend @vietdoan_ifbbpro at Columbus

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeVlfy4EVTo


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 1, 2019)

2019 ARNOLD CLASSIC - CLASSIC PHYSIQUE - CALL OUTS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ff0IrzzGuQA


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 4, 2019)

Jason Lowe Arnold Classic 2019! Part 1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLGqrOIgnu8


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2019)

Jason Lowe Arnold Classic Weekend- Part 2! Feasting

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeetawnYIjg


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 9, 2019)

Arnold Classic Australia The competitors ( 1 week to go )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rF_0-b_GOs


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2019)

Wesley Vissers ARNOLD CLASSIC OHIO Part #1 - Food Shopping - Workout - Shape Check with Coach

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lnfjx0E97nE


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2019)

Wesley Vissers Arnold Classic Ohio Part 3

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3WzDFtu8Ro


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 13, 2019)

Arnold Classic Brazil Amateur Results

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CM_r25EMFVc


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 14, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rg0hn2fEuhk


----------



## Gregzs (May 16, 2019)

Elite Pro 

Arnold South Africa 

https://www.evolutionofbodybuilding...lKLrmJhrSTOWLh4jpHUTUR2jESoLt8a1-t8Viczsnsn6o

Men?s bodybuilding:
ALES BURSA, Czech Republic
ERIK MALATIN, Slovakia
OMAR PELLEJERO SUAREZ, Spain
MICHAL KRIZANEK, Slovakia
JAN TUREK, Czech Republic
PAUL GOREDEMA, Zimbabwe
TOMAS KASPAR, Czech Republic
RIAZ SIDIQUE, Mozambique


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2019)

Arnold Classic Africa 2019 - THE Champions:

Men?s physique: Dmytro Horobets, Ukraine
Body fitness: Adela Ondrejovicova, Slovakia
Classic physique: Serhii Danilets, Ukraine 
Bikini fitness: Shelby Neves, South Africa 
Women?s physique: Michaela Kohutova, Czech Republic
Bodybuilding up to 90kg: Andrei Melnikov, Russia
Bodybuilding open: Michal Krizanek, Slovakia
Wellness fitness: Angela Borges, Brazil
Women?s fitness: Oksana Orobets, Ukraine

https://www.eastlabs.sk/arnold-classic/7037/fotogaleria-2019-arnold-classic-africa-elite-pro


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 15, 2019)

Huge Back for Arnold Classic Europe 2019 Lorenzo Leeuwe - 3 weeks out

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUpc3sssfuA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2019)

Mika Sihvonen 5 days out of Arnold Europe

https://www.facebook.com/mika.sihvonen.9/videos/2427517157343679/


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 21, 2019)

Stream

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiq...DpbAxlKEgrurTP3EfJ672RICWbpwuOvTcYmDZHM3thXI0


----------

